# Neosporin?



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Can this be safely used in treating small skin wounds? Thanks


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

It can be safely used. I've used it many times. I don't know whether it is really effective on common frog skin abrasions though. Anyone? All I know is that the frogs I treated got better. Don't know if the ointment played any role or not.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks I'll have to give it a try


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

I've tried it in the past as well on a wc cobalt tinc nose rub. I applied it with a Q-tip every other day for a week. It healed, although a very small scar still remains.


----------



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

i also use it on WC redeye leaf frogs that came in with nose rub.this thing work great on nose rub.


----------

